# My Labeoninae Planted tank.



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Well many people known me as the monster fish guy here and many other forums. I actually been keeping labeoninaes since high school before I got no job yet. Many people actually don't set up this type of community as not really a popular setup but many of these fish are actually being mix with other fish in a community tank.

So here is a video of my expermental 39g planted tank with some labeoniaes in it. I'm still new to plants so my aquascaping skills is not yet the best. Still learning and still need some tips and advises. If this expermental 39g planted becomes a success. I'm turning my 180g and 120g with heavily plants setup.

Labeoninae Tribe (Shark Cyprinids) - YouTube





Fish in the video
1-Black shark (labeo chrysophekadion)
3-Purple shark (labeo boga)
1-Signal barb (labiobarbus festivus)
3-Redtail black shark (epalzeorhynchos bicolor)
3-Redtail black shark (epalzeorhynchos cf. bicolor)
2-Redfinned shark (epalzeorhynchos frenatum)
3-Redfinned shark (epalzeorhynchos frenatum "albino")
1-Rainbow shark (epalzeorhynchos munense)
1-Flying fox (epalzeorhynchos kalopterus)
2-Silver flying fox (crossocheilus reticulatus)
6-Siamese algae eater (crossocheilus langei)
3-Siamese algae eater (crossocheilus atrilimes)
3-False flying fox (garra cambodgiensis)
3-Stone roller (garra annandalei)
2-Panda garra (garra flavatra)
1-Chinese algae eater (gyrinocheilos aymonieri)
3-Chinese algae eater (gyrinocheilos aymonieri "xanthic")


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks really cool. Good job!!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

The fish really seem to like the plants


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> The fish really seem to like the plants


They do love plants and some they love it so much that they will eat the softer leaves if no BBA algae around.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm actually still looking for more especially other species from labeoninae tribe. I used to have genus bangana but they all jump out. Also I'm looking for other Siamese algae eater such as crossocheilus oblongus (the true siamese algae eater), crossocheilus sp. "citripinnis" (bluntnose siamese algae eater), crossocheilus sp. "obscurus" and crossocheilus nigriloba. All these fish have trade name under siamese algae eater but the scientific name crossocheilus siamensis actually no longer exist and it just a synonym to crossocheilus oblongus which I'm having a hard time looking around petstore and online shops.

I keep seeing crossocheilus atrilimes and crossocheilus langei labeled as crossocheilus siamensis of all the stores in BC and around the world that sells the trade name siamese algae eater.


----------

